# First Human-Pig Hybrid Created



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2017)

The first embryonic hybrid proves that human cells can be introduced into a non-human organism and survive. However, it was terminated soon after it was created.

  Source


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 27, 2017)

Furries soon.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Furries soon.


I was thinking more like Animal Farm.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> However, it was terminated soon after it was created.


soon....


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 27, 2017)

We are all going to be replaced by pigmen. Save yourself


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 27, 2017)

The gold sword would probably be really painful for the pregnant mother.


----------



## Axido (Jan 27, 2017)

So, why again do they take one of the most intelligent species on the planet and combine it with one of the least intelligent species? Don't you think pigs would be disgusted by being infected with human genes?


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

notmyjoke.jpg


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 27, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> We are all going to be replaced by pigmen. Save yourself
> View attachment 76461


----------



## Daggot (Jan 27, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> soon....



Glad I'm not the only one who thought back to this. lol

Also we Duke Nukem 3d now


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 27, 2017)

Let me ground everyone's expectations here. 1 in 100,000. That's how many human cells were in the chimera, and even that took a lot of trial and error. As for the silly jokes, keep 'em coming.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

Why the hell are they doing this again? Just because they can? Sorry, but people shouldn't play god, it's like Jurassic Park and we all know how well that ended XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

Axido said:


> So, why again do they take one of the most intelligent species on the planet and combine it with one of the least intelligent species?


are you...saying were dumber than a pig?!


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2017)

This would enable hospitals to grow human organs in pigs for transplantation. 
Pigs grow and mature really fast, you could grow a replacement organ for an adult human _from their own cells_ (to minimize the risk of rejection) in under 10 months. That's manageable time. 
You could also have random donor spares ready at any time for emergency transplants where the risk of not having the organ outweighs the risk of tissue rejection. 

PETA protests in 3, 2, 1...




the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are they doing this again? Just because they can? Sorry, but people shouldn't play god, it's like Jurassic Park and we all know how well that ended XD


Did you even read the article? Here is the very first line: 




> Scientists hope the chimera embryos represent key steps toward* life-saving lab-grown organs.*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

brace yourselves...for the glorious future!


----------



## bkifft (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll get invested in this story as soon as they ad bear into the mix to create ManBearPig.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2017)

Sigh, why does it have to be a pig?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2017)

Why wouldn't they let it grow more, for science?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Watching something like this develop would undoubtedly provide unprecedented insight into the human condition and just the nature of life in general. It was foolish to terminate it, especially since I'm sure it was some dogmatic and abject form of ethics which fueled the decision.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2017)

*be me
*logs onto the Temp
*Sees news


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

FireGrey said:


> But seriously, why wouldn't they let it grow more, for science?


because....


----------



## Daggot (Jan 27, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Sigh, why does it have to be a pig?


*breaths in deeply* Because despite how fundamentally different a human is from a pig the truth is that there are also many biological systems in a pig that match our own. Even to the point where you can do a medical experiment on a pig with a high chance of success when taking the same method unmodified and applying it to a human. The idea is that if you can splice a pig with a human you can create better and longer lasting organs to transplant. Did you know that a human heart can have a valve replaced with that of a pigs and it can last for up to 17 years? Mix some human DNA in there and maybe you can have less chance of rejection and a longer lasting transplant. That's about it.


----------



## Molina (Jan 27, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> It was foolish to terminate it, especially since I'm sure it was some dogmatic and abject form of ethics which fueled the decision.


First time I saw a law being called a "dogmatic and abject form of ethics"


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2017)

Daggot said:


> *breaths in deeply* Because despite how fundamentally different a human is from a pig the truth is that there are also many biological systems in a pig that match our own. Even to the point where you can do a medical experiment on a pig with a high chance of success when taking the same method unmodified and applying it to a human. The idea is that if you can splice a pig with a human you can create better and longer lasting organs to transplant. Did you know that a human heart can have a valve replaced with that of a pigs and it can last for up to 17 years? Mix some human DNA in there and maybe you can have less chance of rejection and a longer lasting transplant. That's about it.


So you're saying the secret to immortality is to become pig people?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Molina said:


> First time I saw a law being called a "dogmatic and abject form of ethics"


Ooh, don't even get me started on "laws" and how the maxims behind many of them directly conflict with not only general human ethics but other laws as well. I swear, we'd be here all week!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2017)

I dissected a pig in college.  it smelled like pork.  mm...yummy!  it's not cannibalism to eat a pigman, is it???


----------



## Molina (Jan 27, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Ooh, don't even get me started on "laws" and how the maxims behind many of them directly conflict with not only general human ethics but other laws as well. I swear, we'd be here all week!


Yea, but on-topic, that law is years old. They autorized hybrid manipulation but all subjects had to be terminated after some weeks.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 27, 2017)

FireGrey said:


> So you're saying the secret to immortality is to become pig people?


Probably not considering we'll be able to produce most of these things in a lab without the hybrids and extend our lives using other means in the decade to come but I'm sure the hybrids have other purposes. To be honest though I'm 100% sure this is just the first *legal* hybrid created. I've heard of similar experiments done quietly years before they legalized them.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Molina said:


> Yea, but on-topic, that law is years old. They autorized hybrid manipulation but all subjects had to be terminated after some weeks.


I understand; the decision isn't being made independently by the researchers conducting the experiment but by national legislation. Even so, I find it highly regrettable.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 27, 2017)

@Crystal the Glaceon That nightshift timing is what caused this, is getting to you.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jan 27, 2017)

About how much human will be added to them in the end?Will actual hybrids who are human level intelligent  and look even a little like humans be a slave/organ growing species?I think this could possibly end up going somewhere bad.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2017)

Soulsilve2010 said:


> About how much human will be added to them in the end?


One or two organs (kidneys or liver or heart or lungs...) 



Soulsilve2010 said:


> Will actual hybrids who are human level intelligent  and look even a little like humans be a slave/organ growing species?


No.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2017)

On the comments of pigmen I can't help but remember a famous cartoon released around the time inoculation of smallpox happened via cowpox
https://ivc.lib.rochester.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/gillray.jpg



WiiUBricker said:


> Sigh, why does it have to be a pig?


The article covers this. They are similar enough to humans (pig parts have been used for many years already), have a fast enough gestation and growth period and are cheap.
I mainly looked for a history of the subject to link but it also nicely includes a table on why pigs might do better than baboons
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3246856/#sec1_12title


the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are they doing this again? Just because they can? Sorry, but people shouldn't play god, it's like Jurassic Park and we all know how well that ended XD


Just because is a fine reason. As for turning out then with a good film and a bad film franchise, at least until the sort of reboot which was sort of OK. An acceptable outcome if viable organs become more readily available.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 27, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Furries soon.


People joke now, but as more time passes and the more they push the envelope, the more possible this future seems. When and if it happens, there will be no stopping it. First ears, tails and then before you know it, whole body changes. 




Or not.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why the hell are they doing this again? Just because they can? Sorry, but people shouldn't play god, it's like Jurassic Park and we all know how well that ended XD



If people didn't play "God" then life saving surgeries would be unethical.
Repairing small birth defects would be unethical.
Administering drugs so that people can function and live would be unethical.

Sometimes playing "God" is necessary.
Otherwise you'd be thrown back to before medieval times where people would just let you to rot in a ditch.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2017)

I got to bed and my thread gets flooded with shitposts. Nice


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

welp you should have known this was going to be turned into a joke thread


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 27, 2017)

Wait, I thought humans were already gluttonous pigs that devour everything they put their sights on.
You tell me I was wrong all this time?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

Axido said:


> So, why again do they take one of the most intelligent species on the planet and combine it with one of the least intelligent species? Don't you think pigs would be disgusted by being infected with human genes?


It's for organ harvesting. Imagine not having to wait for transplants, especially of compatible varieties that are rare


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If people didn't play "God" then life saving surgeries would be unethical.
> Repairing small birth defects would be unethical.
> Administering drugs so that people can function and live would be unethical.
> 
> ...



I was tired when I posted that, sorry, I redact what I said    Sorry... >.>


----------



## migles (Jan 27, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Furries soon.



IT'S HAPPENING!!! in 2059, there will be LBQT furries protesting in the streets against clothes


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

migles said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!! in 2059, there will be LBQT furries protesting in the streets against clothes


#OurFurIsOurClothes


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I was tired when I posted that, sorry, I redact what I said    Sorry... >.>



I'd say don't worry about it.  I can say some pretty weird things when tired as well.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> However, it was terminated soon after it was created.


But why?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I'd say don't worry about it.  I can say some pretty weird things when tired as well.



That's not what I'm worried about, knowing I might have inadvertently angered or otherwise cause animosity was not my intent with what I said  *sigh* Dammit all..


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> But why?


Proof of Concept


----------



## migles (Jan 27, 2017)

FireGrey said:


> But seriously, why wouldn't they let it grow more, for science?


the biggest reason: religion bullshitery
scared of outcomes
morals and stuff


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's not what I'm worried about, knowing I might have inadvertently angered or otherwise cause animosity was not my intent with what I said  *sigh* Dammit all..



at least ur man enough to apologize.  some people would rather stick by something they don't really believe in rather than apologize.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

godreborn said:


> at least ur man enough to apologize.  some people would rather stick by something they don't really believe in rather than apologize.



Now to apologize to @DinohScene for being tactless; ugh, there's so much going on in the science/medical field lately that I can't keep up.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Proof of Concept


As was the first video disc. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonovision


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

BrunoAlvesMontei said:


>



now we just gotta add the bear


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's for organ harvesting. Imagine not having to wait for transplants, especially of compatible varieties that are rare


but what happens to the pig afterwards? sent straight to the butchers?!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2017)

Most medical use animals are destroyed after use.


----------



## mileyrock2 (Jan 27, 2017)

migles said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!! in 2059, there will be LBQT furries protesting in the streets against clothes


Then nekos!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

oh my lovely friend why WHY IM SEEING FURRY IMAGES IN MY MIND WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY??!!


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't how to feel about this. 
I don't wanna see a "The Island" - esque scenario with pigs instead of humans. On the other hand I've been called a libtard SJW so I guess my opinion isn't valid anyway


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2017)

they shouldn't of killed it, now were gonna get Zombie Pig men


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 27, 2017)

I love me some science.

Also, for those who weren't taught biology terribly deeply, there is no "human gene" so much as there's a "gene that's in humans". We share a good 50% of our genes with bananas, for example. The genes we share are neither "human genes" or "banana genes", just genes that are in humans and bananas.

So when you take genes from one organism to another, it doesn't really mean much at all. We're adding features or turning features off, essentially. It's not randomly adding huge chunks of "we dunno what this stuff does, let's hope it does what we want". It's more "we know exactly what this one bit of stuff does, let's hope it works like we're hoping it will".

So yes, it's growing organs with human DNA, but it's probably more accurate to think of it as changing different parts of the pig's organs to be compatible with a specific human's DNA (which already has most of the genes we have).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally, some great news. I cannot wait till it actually gets approved after careful research. Being aple to regrow organs to save lives will help solve a lot of terminal diseases, and could even help in fighting cancer by replacing the organ affected by it with a new one.

What I fear though, is whether the body will be able to take it, as rejection is highly probable.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2017)

http://newsthump.com/2017/01/27/dav...vement-in-creation-of-first-human-pig-embryo/


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> We share a good 50% of our genes with bananas, for example. The genes we share are neither "human genes" or "banana genes", just genes that are in humans and bananas.


Shit, I even HAVE a banana


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 27, 2017)

Just missing a bear and we can have a manbearpig.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 27, 2017)

It's actually a myth that pigs are not intelligent, they are a very smart animal and have very many similarities with humans.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> This would enable hospitals to grow human organs in pigs for transplantation.
> Pigs grow and mature really fast, you could grow a replacement organ for an adult human _from their own cells_ (to minimize the risk of rejection) in under 10 months. That's manageable time.
> You could also have random donor spares ready at any time for emergency transplants where the risk of not having the organ outweighs the risk of tissue rejection.


Plus, something like this is a lot more palpable and far and away less of a moral minefield than growing human clones for the sole sake of organ harvest and transplants.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2017)

endoverend said:


> It's actually a myth that pigs are not intelligent, they are a very smart animal and have very many similarities with humans.


And yet people eat them.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 27, 2017)

You mean the "Has science gone too far" ads successfully predicted this over 10 years ago?


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't wait to use this technology with different animals to fight giant mutated cockroaches from mars.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

endoverend said:


> It's actually a myth that pigs are not intelligent, they are a very smart animal and have very many similarities with humans.



Pigs recognize their own reflection in the mirror, I can not say the same with cats. XD


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Jan 27, 2017)

.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 28, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> And yet people eat them.


apparently peole taste like pork, only a bit sweeter. but really, bacon makes the world go around


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 28, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> peole taste like pork


personal expirence?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Sigh, why does it have to be a pig?


Well, cooked human is called "long pork" for a reason. 

(But this probably has to do with the similarity of genomes)



RevPokemon said:


> #OurFurIsOurClothes



#PullUpYourPantsIDontWantToSeeYourFuckingSheath



osaka35 said:


> apparently peole taste like pork, only a bit sweeter. but really, bacon makes the world go around



Saltier, according to cannibals. (at least that's how they describe Americans)


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jan 28, 2017)

GUYS LOOK OUT FOR MANBEARPIG he's gunna be born soon


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> The first embryonic hybrid proves that human cells can be introduced into a non-human organism and survive. However, it was terminated soon after it was created.
> 
> Source



I have seen it. It is disgusting. God created Man, Man killed God, Man created embryonic hybrid and embryonic hybrid is now terminated.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 2, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I have seen it. It is disgusting. God created Man, Man killed God, Man created embryonic hybrid and embryonic hybrid is now terminated.


Man created the concept of God.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Man created the concept of God.



Oh, an atheist.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 2, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I have seen it. It is disgusting. God created Man, Man killed God, Man created embryonic hybrid and embryonic hybrid is now terminated.





GhostLatte said:


> Man created the concept of God.





azoreseuropa said:


> Oh, an atheist.


Let's stop all that right now. This topic is about a scientific development, not a religious one.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyway, do anyone really think that real furries (as in spliced/hybrid humans) will happen someday?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2017)

Right now there are two big things for biology on that front.
1) Straight up clones
2) Splicing things in

Cloning humans is banned in many places, mainly as most clones have a lot of issues (advanced ageing for one). Should those be solved adequately (risks brought into line with general reproduction sort of thing) I imagine that would go away fairly quickly.

Inserting the human genome into things on the other hand raises heaps of ethical issues, mainly as the rights of the resulting creature would have to be determined -- there are some intelligent animals out there in the world but there are some massive gaps between humans and them. You create a halfway point and that might not be cool. Anything on that front will likely only happen when our understanding of genetics is considerably more advanced, or the techniques become far easier to do in lesser funded situations.
If you mean geep (sheep + goat) style hybrid where embryos are combined and you end up with some parts one animal, some parts another then I can see that happening far sooner. Indeed research into producing sperm of one animal in mice, humans included in this though I am not sure to what extent, has been going on for well over a decade now.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2017)

Slightly related, and illustrating what a hybrid would be used for: 

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/magazine/160711-ngm-dna-revolution-pig-lungs-text

Pig lungs modified with human genes to be able to accept and oxygenate human blood. They would be used for lung transplants.


----------



## Pokem (Feb 19, 2017)

omg, neko are going to be a real thing soon


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 19, 2017)

Pokem said:


> omg, neko are going to be a real thing soon


Honestly I doubt it
Full-on furries though...
Also by *neko do you mean NEKO or cat person?


----------



## Pokem (Feb 19, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Honestly I doubt it
> Full-on furries though...
> Also by *neko do you mean NEKO or cat person?


hot anime cat gurlz

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

then nekopara real life will be a thing


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 19, 2017)

Is it half man, half pig.......and half bear?


----------

